# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  "Në diktaturë nuk ishim të lirë, por ishim të sigurt"

## DYDRINAS

LIRIA ËSHTË SIGURI, DIKTATURA PASIGURI

2011-06-15

Andrea Stefani 

    LIRIA ËSHTË SIGURI, DIKTATURA PASIGURI


Po ndiqja me vëmendje të shtuar lajmin mbi botimin nga profesor Luan Omari, të një libri për ndarjen e pushteteve në Shqipëri dhe deformimet që kanë ndodhur në këta 20 vjet tranzicion në këtë rrafsh. Libri do të shqyrtohet pa dyshim me shumë kujdes nga të gjithë ata që janë të alarmuar për përqendrimin e pushteteve në duart e Kryeministrit Berisha, ndërkohë që fryma dhe germa e Kushtetutës së Republikës këmbëngul për ndarjen e pushteteve. Por ndërkaq, nuk mund të mos të binte në sy fakti që si pjesëmarrësit në ceremoninë e përurimit të librit ashtu edhe mediat që lajmëruan atë, kishin veçuar më së shumti këtë thënie të Omarit: di me siguri që në diktaturë nuk ishim të lirë, por ishim të sigurt, ndërsa sot në demokraci jemi të lirë, por aspak të sigurt. Është një thënie që meriton të kritikohet. Mbi të gjitha sepse ka të bëjë me kuptimin për lirinë, me kryeqëllimin e mashtruar të tranzicionit shqiptar. Por edhe sepse fraza është shqiptuar nga një autoritet i konstitucionalizmit dhe si e tillë, mund të ketë edhe më shumë impakt në mënyrën e të menduarit publik.

* * *

Nëse mund të ketë ndonjë gjë të gabuar në ato që ka thënë dhe shkruar profesor Omari, është pikërisht kjo frazë: në diktaturë nuk ishim të lirë, por të sigurt, ndërsa sot në demokraci jemi të lirë, por aspak të sigurt. Fraza ka tërhequr vëmendje, sepse kërcet, por kërcet ngaqë është e thelbësisht e zbrazët. Dhe në të shfaqen të këputura të gjithë ato lidhje organike mes lirisë së njeriut dhe sigurisë së tij. Të sigurt nën diktaturë!? Po përse? Të sigurt se pushteti dhe partia mund të të bënin gjëmën sa herë që një gjë e tillë të ishte e nevojshme për pushtetin? Si mund të quhet siguri një gjendje kur pushteti absolut diktatorial gëzon hapësira të pakufizuara për të cenuar jetën, pronën dhe të drejtat e çdo qytetari? Si mund të quhet siguri një gjendje ku siguria se nuk do të përfundosh në burg apo internim nuk buron nga liria e shprehjes dhe pamundësia e pushtetit për ta goditur atë, por nga heshtja, fshehja e të vërtetave të tua dhe, akoma më keq, nga konformizimi servil me pushtetin, me idetë dhe propagandën e tij. Nëse vërtet njerëzit do të ndiheshin të sigurt nën diktaturë, atëherë liria do të ishte një gjendje e tepërt dhe e panevojshme për ta. Teza se në diktaturë edhe pse pa liri ishim të sigurt, jo vetëm nuk shpreh një të vërtetë, por bart pashmangshëm, si konotacion, edhe një aspiratë për tu arratisur nga gjendja e sotme pa siguri drejt një gjendjeje të ngjashme me atë të djeshmen që, gjithsesi, ofruaka siguri. Mbi këtë lloj mënyre të menduari, themelohet ajo që Erih From e ka quajtur sindromë e arratisjes së njeriut nga liria për të gjetur strehë, qetësi apo siguri në forma të ndryshme skllavërimi apo nënshtrimi.

* * *

Por a është vërtet liria, kjo situatë pa siguri që i bën jo pak njerëz të kthejnë me nostalgji sytë nga diktatura që, gjithsesi, u duket se ofronte, të paktën, siguri? Këtu vijmë në pjesën e dytë të frazës së Omarit: sot në demokraci jemi të lirë, por aspak të sigurt. Vërtet? E çna qenka kjo liri që nuk ofruaka siguri? Liria pa siguri është një kontradiktë në përkufizim. Nëse liria nuk do ofronte siguri për njerëzit, ajo nuk do ishte ideal i tyre. Liria është ajo situatë që ofron sigurinë më të madhe për njerëzit dhe për një shoqëri. Dhe këtë e bën me anë të drejtësisë që sikundër shkruan Edmund Bërke, është një emër i dytë për lirinë. Por në Shqipëri përgjithësisht e paskan të vështirë të kuptojnë lidhjen organike mes lirisë dhe drejtësisë. Prandaj, dhe politikanë si Berisha e kanë të lehtë të thërrasin e premtojnë liri, ndërkohë që bëjnë gjithçka të vënë nën sundimin e tyre pushtetin e drejtësisë, ta vrasin lirinë duke skllavëruar drejtësinë. Kur Xhon Lok thotë, se pa ligj nuk ka liri, kishte parasysh pikërisht drejtësinë e pavarur si pushtet dhe jo thjesht ligjet e shkruara të interpretuara nga gjykatës servilë sipas oreksit të qeverisë. Liria lind dhe zhvillohet vetëm aty ku drejtësia kufizon gjakimet e pushtetit politik në atë masë që ai nuk mund të dhunojë dot jetën e njerëzve. Por, nuk mund të quhet një vend i lirë, një shtet me liri, ai ku nëpunësi civil nuk mbron dot vendin e punës në gjykatë, sepse partia në pushtet ka dhënë urdhër që të flaket, ku pronari nuk e merr pronën e grabitur nga komunizmi, sepse ashtu do pushteti, ku biznesi privilegjohet kur sponsorizon pushtetin dhe obstruktohet në të gjitha format, kur nuk e bën një gjë të tillë. Në një vend të tillë edhe demokracia nuk është më demokraci, sepse gjykatat e kapura nga pushteti shërbejnë si lavatriçe të vjedhjes së votës nga pushteti. A nuk po ndodh kështu me votën në Tiranë? Pra, jemi në një situatë pasigurie që vjen pikërisht nga mungesa e drejtësisë. Është në fakt një situatë kaosi e maskuar me shtet dhe me ligj dhe që prandaj perceptohet gabim si situatë lirie. Edhe liria e shprehjes dhe pluralizmi politik, edhe votimet, janë ato që e shtojnë edhe më shumë iluzionin e lirisë. Por pa drejtësinë, edhe liria e fjalës shndërrohet në një garniturë të nënshtrimit. Sikundër, mjerisht po ndodh edhe në Shqipëri. Pra, ne shqiptarët, nuk jemi të lirë, por të pasigurt, sikundër thotë profesor Omari, por jemi të pasigurt, sepse nuk jemi të lirë. Dhe shpëtimi nuk vjen duke u strehuar në një gjendje pa liri, por me stabilitet e siguri, por duke u përpjekur për krijimin e drejtësisë së pavarur që kufizon pushtetin politik duke krasitur me ligj lakmitë e tij, duke ndarë pushtetin e drejtësisë nga pushteti politik. Në fakt, duke bërë një nga ato punë që edhe vetë libri i profesor Luan Omarit sugjeron.

Gazeta Shqip

----------


## benseven11

> LIRIA ËSHTË SIGURI, DIKTATURA PASIGURI
> 
> 2011-06-15
> 
> Andrea Stefani 
> 
>     LIRIA ËSHTË SIGURI, DIKTATURA PASIGURI
> 
> 
> ...


E c lidhje ka liria me sigurine???
Perse ne nje vend te lire siguria eshte me e madhe???
Mund te jete e kunderta.
Perse ne diktature thuhet qe ka qene jeta me e pasigurte?
Nqs ti e kruan me shtetin dhe ligjet ngaterrohesh me gjera qe thyejne ligjet,sigurisht e ke kerkuar belane  vete,jeta te eshte bere e pasigurte,heret a vone shkon ne burg.
Pasiguri se s'dihet kur ta fut sistemi?Sistemi ta fut kur ka informacion qe ke thyer ligjet.
E kuptoj Luan Omarin se cfare ka dashur te thote dhe ka te drejte.
Per shkak se diktatura ishte nje sistem shumei ashper,i dhunshem jo tolerant,kjo coi per pasoje ne mungese te krimit ne rruge,me arme thika apo mjete te forta dhe ambjente publike.Perse nuk ndodhnin krime ne rruge???Nuk ndodhte pasi denimi per akte krimi do ishte shume shume i ashper dhe flitet per vite burg ne kushte trajtimi mizore mesjetare.keshtu qe nuk ja mbante kujt te bente krim ne publik,ne rruge apo ambjente te tjera diten apo naten.Femra mund te dilte naten ne oren 10, 11 dhe nuk e ngacmonte kush.Ne kete perspektive diktatura krijoi nje siguri per qytetaret.
Hidhi nje sy shteteve demokratike sot ku liria eshte me e madhe.Krimi eshte sheshit ne rruge.Nuk e di se kur te vjen dhe nga te vjen.Ndodhin krime me arme perdite dhe jeta e qytetareve nuk eshte e sigurte.Ka vrasje me arme ne oret e vona te nates 11,12,1,2,3 e mengjezit.A mund te pretendosh qe jeta ne nje sistem demokratik na qenka e sigurte.Nqs thua qe jeta eshte e sigurte atehere duhet te hapesh syte mire dhe kontrollosh realitetin,pasi jeton jashte realitetit.
Si mund te thuash qe ne nje shtet demokratik jeta eshte me e sigurte se sa ne diktature,kur ne nje sistem demokratik,nje pjese e rendesishme e jetes se njerezve eshte puna.A eshte puna e sigurte per cdo qytetar.Pergjigja eshte jo.Punon,punon,vje nje dite dhe te pushojne nga puna,shkurtim,falimentim biznesi,nuk ka pune.Puna nuk eshte e sigurte as e garantuar,puna eshte pjese e jetes,kur puna s eshte e garantuar as e sigurte atehere edhe jeta s eshte e sigurte.
Ne diktature punen ta siguronte shteti dhe nuk te linte pa pune asnjehere.
Nqs nuk do ngaterroheshe me politike ne diktature jeta ka qene me e sigurte ne diktature se  sa ne nje vend demokratik.
Luani Omari ka te drejte.

----------


## Elonaa

Ca sigurie kishte ne diktature s'harrij ta kuptoj,kur te gjithe jetonin nen standartet e jeteses.Dhe me qesharakja shqiperia do filloj te shlyej borxhet Rusis dhe Kines.bahhhh Brezat e sotem do punojne te paguajn borxhet e Enver Hoxhes. :djall i fshehur:

----------


## benseven11

> Ca sigurie kishte ne diktature s'harrij ta kuptoj,kur te gjithe jetonin nen standartet e jeteses.Dhe me qesharakja shqiperia do filloj te shlyej borxhet Rusis dhe Kines.bahhhh Brezat e sotem do punojne te paguajn borxhet e Enver Hoxhes.


Siguria ne artikull ka kuptimin qe nuk te ndodhin gjera te keqia ne jete si krime,vrasje.
Ne diktature ruhej nje lagje me nje polic.
Sot aty eshte demokraci dhe nuk dihet se kur ndodh krimi,naten,ditendhe gazetat japin perdite lajme te keqia me krime dhe kjo do te thote ska siguri,nuk dihet kush do jete viktima tjeter e nje krimi.Kjo e ben cdo qytetar te ndjehet i pasigurte ne jeten e vet.
Standarti i jeteses eshte dicka tjeter,meqe ra fjala te standarti,jeta sikur eshte me e lehte ne demokraci se sa ne diktature.
Diktatura gjithmone ndodh ne izolim dhe pengon inovacionin,zhvillimin e teknologjise 
ne industri.Per pasoje jeta eshte me e veshtire dhe me mungesa ne produkte ushqimore industriale.
Ne demokraci eshte e kunderta,jeta eshte si me e lehte,pa shume mundim dhe kjo fale teknologjise dhe komunikacionit.Krahaso pajisjet shtepiake qe ke sot me ato qe ke pasur ne kohen e diktatures.
Shteti i sotem nuk ka asnje pergjegjsi per borxhet e lashta te marra  nga Enveri dhe nuk duhet te paguaje asgje..
Vendimi per te marre borxh ishte vendimi i Enverit dhe jo i Sali Berishes.

----------


## Sofi _

> *Siguria ne artikull ka kuptimin qe nuk te ndodhin gjera te keqia ne jete si krime,vrasje.*
> Ne diktature ruhej nje lagje me nje polic.
> Sot aty eshte demokraci dhe nuk dihet se kur ndodh krimi,naten,ditendhe gazetat japin perdite lajme te keqia me krime dhe kjo do te thote ska siguri,nuk dihet kush do jete viktima tjeter e nje krimi.Kjo e ben cdo qytetar te ndjehet i pasigurte ne jeten e vet.
> Standarti i jeteses eshte dicka tjeter,meqe ra fjala te standarti,jeta sikur eshte me e lehte ne demokraci se sa ne diktature.
> Diktatura gjithmone ndodh ne izolim dhe pengon inovacionin,zhvillimin e teknologjise 
> ne industri.Per pasoje jeta eshte me e veshtire dhe me mungesa ne produkte ushqimore industriale.
> Ne demokraci eshte e kunderta,jeta eshte si me e lehte,pa shume mundim dhe kjo fale teknologjise dhe komunikacionit.Krahaso pajisjet shtepiake qe ke sot me ato qe ke pasur ne kohen e diktatures.
> Shteti i sotem nuk ka asnje pergjegjsi per borxhet e lashta te marra  nga Enveri dhe nuk duhet te paguaje asgje..
> Vendimi per te marre borxh ishte vendimi i Enverit dhe jo i Sali Berishes.


Ah po, me kujtohet, vec 'shteti' kish te drejte te kryente krime. Ne ato raste ishte plotesisht e kuptueshme, sigurisht...

Mos u tallni me veten. Fatkeqesia eshte qe ne kemi trasheguar te njejtet njerez ne politike sot....

----------


## benseven11

> Ah po, me kujtohet, vec 'shteti' kish te drejte te kryente krime. Ne ato raste ishte plotesisht e kuptueshme, sigurisht...
> 
> Mos u tallni me veten. Fatkeqesia eshte qe ne kemi trasheguar te njejtet njerez ne politike sot....


Shteti ne diktature kryente krime?
Shteti shkonte sipas ligjit te krijuar nga Enver kokeboshi.
Ligjet ishin te keqia qe justifikonin organet shteterore per 
burgosje qesharake,heqjen e lirise s  fjales etj.
Ashtu ishte ligji.Kur shteti zbaton nje ligj,s'ka krim,
teknikisht nuk mund te quhet krim kur zbatohet ligji.
Jam dakort qe politikanet sot jane me te njejtin mentalitet si
politikanet e diktatures.

----------


## Sofi _

Benseven, pikesepari, 'shtet' e kam vendos ne thonjeza mqs. njerezisht mund (po ndoshta dhe jo) te biem dakord qe 'shtet' ish marre peng prej diktatorit. 

Pikesedyti, ligjet jane nje nga elementet e shtetit. 

Pikesetreti, perse mundohesh te relativizosh nje te vertete absolute? Ka te verteta absolute (vrasjet, persekutimet, 'njollat' ne biografi te cilesuara si te tilla nga 'shteti' si dhe te gjitha mohimet e te drejtave njerezore qe keto sjellin, duke marre si shembull te drejten e vazhdimit te arsimimit, te prones private etj), ashtu sic ka dhe te drejta relative juridike - apo ligji dhe interpretimi i tij.

Nese ndjekim llogjiken relative atehere shteti nazist ne Gjermani askurre nuk ka kryer krime kur flasim per vrasjet, torturat, e trajtimet makabre te judejve ne Gjermani. 

Perparimi i se drejtes njerezore mbeshtet keto te verteta absolute...

----------


## benseven11

Ate fjalen shtet ne thonjeza e ke vene gabim pasi shteti shqiptar i diktatures ishte shtet realisht dhe shtet i forte ne strukture teper i organizuar dhe ekzekutim ligjesh dhe jo pseudoshtet.
Perse ti e quan pseudoshtet?Sepse ky shtet mbeshtetej ne ideologji komuniste dhe monizem?
Vrasjet persekutimet etj u kryen me vendim te nje gjykate dhe kjo gjykate kur jep vendime mbeshtetet ne ligjin dhe nenin perkates qe verteton qe eshte thyer nje ligj.
Cfare ndodh kur thyen nje ligj?Vuan denimin,burg aq e kaq vjet dhe persekutimi eshte mbeshtetur ne ligj.Nuk po i futem sqarimeve perse beheshin persekutime.Kjo ka arsyet e veta....Kjo eshte llogjika.
Vurja fajin ligjit dhe jo shtetit.Per shkak se ligjet jane te keqia dhe neperkembin te drejtat me elementare te njeriut,shteti merr emrin diktatorial.
Gjithshka qe u be nga ky shtet ishte i justifikuar nga ligji.Nuk mund te fajesosh nje shtet qe zbaton ligjin,por mund te fajesosh nje sistem te ngritur mbi nje ideologji te deshtuar si marksizmi
dhe aplikimin ne praktike te kesaj ideologjie qe eshte me pasoja te renda per qytetaret dhe te drejtat e tyre.Jeta e vertetoi qe ishin sisteme politike te keqia dhe te deshtuara..

----------


## Ziti

kjo eshte filozofi e vjeter nuk eshte filozofi e sjelle nga te ashtuquajturit profesora shqiptare. 
kur dikush te perdor per qellimet e veta patjeter ti je i sigurte se ti e ke pranuar skllaverimin.
ne komunizem te gjithe ishin te sigurt, te gjithe hanin buke misri, domate dhe qepe.
edhe barbonet ne itali jane te sigurte, ata i mban kisha me buke.

----------


## Elonaa

> Siguria ne artikull ka kuptimin qe nuk te ndodhin gjera te keqia ne jete si krime,vrasje.
> Ne diktature ruhej nje lagje me nje polic.
> Sot aty eshte demokraci dhe nuk dihet se kur ndodh krimi,naten,ditendhe gazetat japin perdite lajme te keqia me krime dhe kjo do te thote ska siguri,nuk dihet kush do jete viktima tjeter e nje krimi.Kjo e ben cdo qytetar te ndjehet i pasigurte ne jeten e vet.
> Standarti i jeteses eshte dicka tjeter,meqe ra fjala te standarti,jeta sikur eshte me e lehte ne demokraci se sa ne diktature.
> Diktatura gjithmone ndodh ne izolim dhe pengon inovacionin,zhvillimin e teknologjise 
> ne industri.Per pasoje jeta eshte me e veshtire dhe me mungesa ne produkte ushqimore industriale.
> Ne demokraci eshte e kunderta,jeta eshte si me e lehte,pa shume mundim dhe kjo fale teknologjise dhe komunikacionit.Krahaso pajisjet shtepiake qe ke sot me ato qe ke pasur ne kohen e diktatures.
> Shteti i sotem nuk ka asnje pergjegjsi per borxhet e lashta te marra  nga Enveri dhe nuk duhet te paguaje asgje..
> Vendimi per te marre borxh ishte vendimi i Enverit dhe jo i Sali Berishes.



Ca po thua lol.kishe burgjet plot per nje fjal goje.fshatra dhe zona te tera plot me te internuar.gropa te terra te mbushura me njerz intelektual te pushkatuar.Vetem njerzit kufoma qe thoshin gjithmon po dhe per gjithshka si ngacmonte njeri. :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Mr Zeid

Vrasjet e krimet qe ndodhin ne shqiperi ndodhin ne gjithe boten
Po me qe ra fjala o luan omari, me mire te pasigurt se sa te gatujme prap ne banjo....

----------


## 2043

> Shteti ne diktature kryente krime?
> Shteti shkonte sipas ligjit te krijuar nga Enver kokeboshi.
> Ligjet ishin te keqia qe justifikonin *organet shteterore per 
> burgosje qesharake,heqjen e lirise s  fjales etj.*
> Ashtu ishte ligji.Kur shteti zbaton nje ligj,s'ka krim,
> teknikisht nuk mund te quhet krim kur zbatohet ligji.
> Jam dakort qe politikanet sot jane me te njejtin mentalitet si
> politikanet e diktatures.


Burgosje qesharake e quan ti 25 vjet ne Spac per nje fjale goje????
Ky Luan Omari eshte i biri i Bahri Omarit te cilin Enver Hoxha e kishte burrin e motres se madhe te tij dhe qe e pushkatoi qysh ne 1945 duke e bere shembull per te tjeret,
Bahri Omari ishte ai qe e rriti dhe  e financoi sistematikisht Enverin qe te shkollohej, por merhumi nuk e kishte mendjen per shkolle dhe nuk arriti dot te kishte nje diplome universitare kurre ne jeten e tij.
Sot Luan Omari na thote se ishim te sigurte 
Ptuuuuuuu
me vjen ti peshtyj mbi varin e te jatit dhe  mbi suratin e tij idiot. :i terbuar:

----------


## Elonaa

> Burgosje qesharake e quan ti 25 vjet ne Spac per nje fjale goje????
> Ky Luan Omari eshte i biri i Bahri Omarit te cilin Enver Hoxha e kishte burrin e motres se madhe te tij dhe qe e pushkatoi qysh ne 1945 duke e bere shembull per te tjeret,
> Bahri Omari ishte ai qe e rriti dhe  e financoi sistematikisht Enverin qe te shkollohej, por merhumi nuk e kishte mendjen per shkolle dhe nuk arriti dot te kishte nje diplome universitare kurre ne jeten e tij.
> Sot Luan Omari na thote se ishim te sigurte 
> Ptuuuuuuu
> me vjen ti peshtyj mbi varin e te jatit dhe  mbi suratin e tij idiot.




Me se i sakt dhe i vertet ky koment.Nje nga veprat qe Enver Hoxha duhet te quhet perbindesh.dhe ky kelysh i perbindshit..Haroi kush e lindi !!!

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Paradoksale..

Çfarë sigurie ka individi,familja,grupi.....,dhe çdo orginizim tjetër i mundshëm shoqëror,nëse nuk ka liri...
Liri,fjale,besimi,organizimi,prone,gjykimi të pa anëshëm,lëvizjeje..................!
Luan Omari,ky pinjoll i një prej familjeve më të vjetra dhe më të nderuara të Gjirokastrës...,birë i njeriut që u vra, sepse ishte shqiptarë,nga kunati i tij....!
Dhe ka fytarë të thot se;siguria është para lirisë....!
B. Franklin,ka një sentencë që përafërsisht thot;"Ai që për hir të sigurisë sakrifikon lirinë,nuk meriton as sigurinë e as lirinë.."

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Paradoksale..
> 
> Çfarë sigurie ka individi,familja,grupi.....,dhe çdo orginizim tjetër i mundshëm shoqëror,nëse nuk ka liri...
> Liri,fjale,besimi,organizimi,prone,gjykimi të pa anëshëm,lëvizjeje..................!
> Luan Omari,ky pinjoll i një prej familjeve më të vjetra dhe më të nderuara të Gjirokastrës...,birë i njeriut që u vra, sepse ishte shqiptarë,nga kunati i tij....!
> Dhe ka fytarë të thot se;siguria është para lirisë....!
> B. Franklin,ka një sentencë që përafërsisht thot;"Ai që për hir të sigurisë sakrifikon lirinë,nuk meriton as sigurinë e as lirinë.."


Per keto aresye ja kam vene "Profesor" ne thonjeza, sepse eshte e turpshme te degjosh shprehje te tilla.
Dikur i kam degjuar nga Erjon Veliaj dhe kurre nuk ma mirrte mendja se do ti degjoja dhe nga nje "profesor"!

Ky eshte kulmi! Imagjinoni se ai quhet dhe konstitucionalist!

----------


## Guri i Kuq

*Para nje feje a Zoti tjeter?...*

(Dydrinas,kjo analizë , vlenë të lexohet dhe komentohet nga të gjithë shqiptarët,andej e këndej(Shqipërinë e dytë siç e quan Kosovën Kadare në vepren Darka e gabuar),sepse vërtetë Çupi ka treguar dhe po tregon fytyren e vërtetë të kësaj"feje",që prap, siç thot Kadare;"Nuk besojnë në asgjë..."

*Nga Frrok Cupi*

Prape dje nje nga lideret socialiste tha se “nuk presim gje te mire nga ligji”. Domethene gjithcka eshte e mire kur eshte ne favor te tyre, ose kur jane jashte ligjit. Kryetari i Partise Socialiste ka kercenuar se “po nuk me dhate Bashkine, mjere ju”. Nuk ka rendesi si kane votuar njerezit. Qe nga data 14 maj, Partia Socialiste (ish-komuniste) ka bere bè se “po numeruat votat e hedhura ne kuti ndryshe, do te bejme lufte”. Ne fakt u ndezen ne flake rruget e vendit, u bllokua levizja per disa dite. Edhe qytetet me bashki socialiste te fituara, u izoluan nga fitimtaret... Cfare kerkonin? Askush nuk mund te shpjegonte. Me nje vajze ne Kavaje u sajua nje tragjikomedi shtatezanie dhe masakre, sikur “shteti i hoqi nenes foshnjen ne bark”. Lideret e larte ish-komuniste u turren drejt Kavajes per te korrur fitoren e “masakres”; por vajza kishte vene jastek ne bark, jo femije. Socialistet i derguan fjale botes, ku nuk kuptoje gjuhen shqipe, se ne Shqiperi “po nxirret femija nga barku”. Lajmi i zi mori dhène, ndersa per Socialistet eshte “lajm i shkelqyer”. Kryetari i Partise Socialiste eshte betuar kunder popullit se “do te te le jashte Europes”. Njerezit pyesin cfare do te behet. As e dine cfare po behet. Nje grup njerezor politik ka bllokuar te drejten per te degjuar apo per te besuar te verteten; as ligjin, as Perendimin, as fatin e vendit. Dy vjete me radhe ky grupim ka bllokuar rruget e parlamentarizmit, te gjykatave dhe te Europes. Nuk ka Zot qe i leviz nga vendi, jo Europa te zbarkoje ketu, por asgje qe ka krijuar Zoti deri me sot... 

Cfare po ndodh keshtu? Kurre nuk ka ndodhur; njeriu kurdohere ka ardhur ne nje pike qe te bindet diku. Apo kemi para nesh nje besim te ri, nje fe a nje Zot tjeter?... 

Shikoni cfare po ndodh: Jo thjesht mospranimi i zgjedhjeve, ose bojkoti parlamentar, ose mosnjohja e gjykatave... Po ndodh qe te pabindurit ne asnje te vertete te krijuar qe nga lindja e njerezimit, o nuk degjojne, o nuk prekin, o nuk shikojne. Me dashje keta nuk perdorin nje, dy, ose tre shqisa. Nuk eshte aq e thjeshte; madje eshte shume e rendesishme te verehet kjo qe po ndodh: Nje fe e re po perpiqet te formatohet, fillimisht si fe politike. Ja kjo po ndodh. 

1. 

Elementi i pare qe ka lidhje me shqisat. 

Kategorite fetare qe i dedikohen Zotit, sipas varesise “shpirterore” ose “trupore”, ndryshojne mes tyre, pikerisht ne lidhje me shqisat. Disa nga shqisat jane me lendore, si psh., prekja, degjimi, shija; ndersa te tjerat ndodhen ne nje shkalle me te larte, por edhe me larg trupit, si psh., kujtesa, vullneti, etj. Keta qe mbrojne mos-numerimin e votave dhe shenjterojne kutite, ose mbrojne bojkotin, ose hedhin poshte gjykatat, ose mallkojne evropianizimin e Shqiperise; keta njesoj si dje edhe sot edhe neser, sic e shikoni nuk perdorin shqisat e nivelit lendor. Keta as degjojne, as prekin, as shikojne, por thone pa pushim te njejten gje: “bojkot, vjedhje votash, hapje (mbyllje) kutish, grabitje territoresh, beteje, rezistence, lufte). Nuk e keni vene re se disa prej perfaqesuesve te “fese se re politike” nuk njohin babane per baba. Babai nuk iu ka dhene gje tjeter vec trupit, qe per fetaret e kategorise perkatese nuk njihet. Po ju sjell vetem dy fakte: Kryetari i Mjaft (qe tani shkruan letra te zeza per Shqiperine) qe ben pjese ne kete “fe te re” ka deklaruar ne publik se “jam biri i askujt”; ndersa kryetari i PS kishte mohuar babane meqe ishte komunist e per ca arsye te tjera, gje qe s’e ka kundershtuar kurre. Por thelbi fetar i fenomenit eshte se “keta perbuzin cdo gje te dukshme”, sipas Platonit. Ajo qe preket dhe shikohet, per keta nuk ekziston. Per shembull nuk ekziston parlamenti, nuk ekziston OSBE, as Keshilli i Europes, as Komisioni i KE, as e verteta per ujerat votat e pa numeruara, as fakti qe njeri nga te dy ndodhet ne opozite sepse nuk ka fituar me shume se aq... 

2. 

Njeriu fetar, i kesaj kategorie i rri larg cdo gjeje qe ka te beje me trupin, ose me lendoren, truporen, te prekshmen..., domethene. E padukshmja e rremben kete njeri, domethene e rremben amshimi. Eshte si ne nje dashuri pa fre. Ne nje nga tregimet e Legjendes se arte, (sipas Luca d’Ascia), harbimi i te dashuruarve eshte kulmi i dashurise. Ne rastin e fese se re politike, tere dashuria i eshte dedikuar pushtetit. Para nje viti qe nga qyteti i Shkodres, keta i thane publikut te tyre se “sa te jete Berisha ne pushtet, ju nuk do te keni vize per jashte shtetit”. Keta therrasin perdite per demonstrata te dhunshme qe te marrin pushtetin nga armet e popullit. Thirrja eshte e qarte: “rrembejeni pushtetin e na e jepni ne”. Domethene rrembejeni te dashuren per zemren tone. Keta tani nuk rrojne me si qenie e pavarura; keta teresisht kane hyre brenda qenies se dashuruar (pushteti). Keta jane shkeputur nga vetvetja dhe jane zhvendosur te tjetri, qe eshte pushteti. Pushteti ne qeveri, ne parlament, por edhe ne Partine Socialiste. Keta tani jane ne kllapi, sepse nuk i perdorin me organet e tyre. Si shkruan Erazmi i Roterdamit? “C’kuptim kane valle shprehjet “nuk eshte me vete”, ose “eja me vete””. Thuhet per ate qe ka hyre ne nje metamorfoze fetare qe nuk e perfill te dukshmen dhe te prekshmen. 

3. 

Edhe komunizmi u ndertua si fe; ky kishte edhe shtrirjen me te gjere dhe shkaktoi rrezik me te madh. Megjithese edhe fete e reja politike nuk jane pa rrezik. Marksizmi perdori te njejten skeme si Kristianizmi. A kishte Kristianizmi dogme; po keshtu edhe Marksizmi (psh., lufta e klasave). Heretike kishte feja, heretike- politika marksiste; rituale- feja, riuale- ideja marksiste; martire ka feja, martire edhe politika e Marksit; kulte kishte feja, kulte edhe politika marksiste... Nuk shikoni edhe sot me “fene” e re politike qe po perdor dogmen (hapje (mbyllje) kutie dhe bojkot); po aplikon heretiket (deputetet qe duan te thyejne bojkotin); ritualet e filleses (tribuna triumfale dhe lule ne sfond si Obama); po perdor trinine (Rama- Ruci- Veliaj)... 

Vecse, perseri “feja politike” ose Zoti tjeter, perben nje rrezik te madh per te gjithe; edhe sikur te mos jete nje Masoneri, sic edhe kane aluduar.

----------


## drague

A e dini kush eshte Luan Omari?

nipi i Enverit.    i vrau te atin derdimenit

kush eshte bektesh e merr vesh

----------


## kleadoni

Po per ca sigurie behet fjale ketu? 
Jo per gje por ne disa aspekte edhe une mendoj qe ne kohet e sotme s'kane edhe shume siguri shqiptaret. Nuk dua te bej krahasim me kohrat e diktatures, thjesht po bej nje koment ne lidhje me kohen e tashme.
Ne shqiperi nuk ke asnjelloj sigurie... sot je ne pune, neser te hedhin ne mes te rruges. Nuk ke siguri nga ana shendetesore, shume mjeke/infermieri jane ne pune kot, pa patur asnje lloj aftesie e nese nuk ja ka qejfi te lene aty te vdesesh. Nuk ke siguri nga shteti ne rast psh te ndodh nje aksident ne pune, e behesh invalid... kujt i bie ndermend? Edhe shoqerite e sigurimeve bejne sikur te ndihmojne e max te japin nje rroge invaliditetit me te cilen as ne fund te muajit nuk arrin dot. 
Ka siguri per drejtesi neper shkolla? Ku s'ka lene njeri pa marre nje diplome universiteti, ku punen e gjen me mik e lek? etj etj

Ja, ka edhe nga keto lloj sigurish qe ne shqiperi nuk i ke....

----------


## plotesuesi

Para vitit 1990,si rezultat i politikes vetizoluese,shteti shqiptar,ndonse kishte mposhtur kundershtaret e brendeshem dhe i kishte bere ata te parrezikshem per regjimin,ne sfondin e jashtem kishte krijuar shume kundershtare(shtete te vegjel,te medhenj dhe koalicione)te cilave u trembej seriozisht.Per pasoje,pjesa derrmuese e buxhetit te shtetit investohej ne fushen e mbrojtjes.Vendi jetonte sikur te ishte  ne nje gjendje armepushimi te perkohshem,se vendin e priste nje lufte e sigurte per jete a vdekje,ndaj per Atdheun s`duhej kursyer asgje.Mbahej i gjalle e prioritar sllogani"Mbrojtja e atdheut,detyre mbi detyrat".Dhe me kete abuzohej kaq shume sa qe vendin po e conin drejt te ushqyerit me bar.Jo vetem buxheti rridhte me te madhe per mbrojtjen,por u be normale edhe puna hangari,si ne mesjete.Energji kolosale dhe pune rraskapitese beri populli per fortifikimet ne terren.Nuk mund te numerohen sakrificat ne keto pak rreshta,por nje gje eshte me se e sigurte :e lashte:  gjithe ajo pune,djerse e sakrifica mbinjerezore u investuan ne nje sfere joprodhuese,joproduktive,qe e varferuan popullin dhe e cuan deri ne mjerim.Perendimi e dinte mire qe kjo ishte thembra e akilit per cdo shtet e rend,ndaj dhe i rendonin cdo dite e me teper,deri sa e gjunjezuan,jo me shtete me potenciale kaq te vogla si Shqiperia,por dhe shtete te medha e gjithe boten komuniste.Por cudia me e madhe qe na vjen serisht nga Perendimi eshte qe,edhe pse jane te bindur se lideret ne shtetet ish komuniste jane te interesuar ta zvarritin sa me shume tranzicionin,te ruajne kaosin e paligjshmerine ne vendet e tyre,perseri heshtin,ose me sakte thone shume e s`thone asgje.Keshtu popujt provokohen e u nxitet nostalgjia per te kaluaren e "sigurte".Per ta mjafton vetem te krijohen kapitalistet e rinj ne vendet ish komuniste,pa nuk kane  rendesi kriteret morale e ato te drejtesise,sepse dhe vete brezat e meparshem te tyre keshtu e krijuan klasen kapitaliste dhe vone,shume von e me sakrifica te medha idhane formen qe kane sot.Ndaj nuk na i lejojne as neve kete luks.Eshte kjo arsyeja qe shijne sot e njezet vjet politikane sharlatane e te pafytyre si keta tanet,pa di mire Evropa e SHBA se si behen"terbijet"monstra e perbindesha te tille.

----------


## Baptist

" _"Profesor" Luan Omari: "Në diktaturë nuk ishim të lirë, por ishim të sigurt"!?_ "

I dashur Luër Omëri, përse s'e bën ti një zezditë të t'fusin në burg - përjetësisht, sipas mundësisë - dhe t'i japesh fund ndjenjës sate të pasigurisë dhe ankthit që të prish lumturinë?!

----------

